# Pirate life IPA AG clone?



## SnailAle (24/10/17)

I've looked through this forum and the internet and all I can seem to find is extract IPA or AG recipes for the throwback which is my least favourite and the IIPA which i love but most of my mates find a bit too much.

Just wondering if anyone here has had a crack at getting something similar to it?


----------



## spog (24/10/17)

Love to get my hands on a recipe as well. Nice drop.


----------



## Cocko (24/10/17)

Have you emailed them for it? Sometimes, micros are happy to help.... report back.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (25/10/17)

They give a fairly good hint here https://piratelife.com.au/


----------



## Schikitar (25/10/17)

Malts: Pale Malt, Golden Promise, Munich
Hops: Centennial, Riwaka, Simcoe

Just got to strike the right balance and make sure your water chemistry is all good!


----------



## Niall Connery (18/1/18)

Pirate Life IIPA Clone

2x 2.5kg Liquid Light Malt Extract

1kg Liquid Wheat Malt Extract

1kg Liquid Amber Malt Extract

Caramunich Grain Pack

25g Columbus Hops (15% AA) – 60 min boil

15g Centennial Hops (9% AA), 15g Mosaic Hops (12% AA),

15g Simcoe Hops (12% AA) – 15 min boil

15g Centennial Hops (9% AA) – 10 min boil

15g Mosaic Hops (12% AA), 15g Simcoe Hops (12% AA),

15g Columbus Hops (15% AA) – 10 min boil

10g Centennial Hops (9% AA), 10g Mosaic Hops (12% AA),

10g Simcoe Hops (12% AA) – 0 min boil

20g Centennial (9% AA), 20g Mosaic (12% AA), 20g Simcoe (12% AA), 20g Columbus (15% AA) – Dry Hop

Safale US-05 (2 sachets), MJ M44 or WY1272 American Ale II Yeast

½tsp Wyeast Yeast Nutrient

Whirlfloc/Irish Moss/Brewbrite

*Procedure:*


A day before, place 10-15 litres of water in closed containers in a fridge and chill.
Steep Caramunich Grain Pack for 20-30 mins with 1 litre of hot tap water (not boiling).
Strain liquid into a large saucepan. Rinse grain with another 1 Litre of hot tap water into the saucepan, and discard grain.
Add another 4 litres of water an d 1 kg liquid wheat malt (approx.) to the saucepan, and bring to the boil whilst stirring.
Add 30g Chinook hops.
After boiling for 45 minutes, add 15g Centennial, 15g Mosaic and 15g Simcoe hops.
After boiling for 50 minutes, add 15g Centennial, 15g Mosaic, 15g Simcoe, 15g Columbus hops, and 1 Whirlfloc tablet or 1 teaspoon of Irish Moss.
At the end of the 60 minutes, turn off the heat and add 10g Centennial, 10g Mosaic and 10g Simcoe hops.
Add the rest of the malts and ½tsp nutrient, stir to dissolve and create a whirlpool effect. Place the saucepan in a sink of cool water for 10-15 minutes*. *Add yeast and ferment as close as possible to 20°C*.
Pour the contents of the saucepan into the fermenter, leaving excessive hop debris behind, and top up to 23 litres with chilled and tap water to reach a starting temperature of 18-22°C. Stir well to aerate.
Add yeast and ferment as close as possible to 20°C*.
On Day 4 of fermentation, add Dry Hops of 20g Centennial, 20g Mosaic, 20g Simcoe and 20g Columbus to the fermenter. Bottle or keg when gravity is consistent over two days.


----------



## Coodgee (18/1/18)

^ probably want to double the dry hop amounts.


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

Coodgee is absolutely right about this.


----------



## barlyes (4/6/18)

This is the one i did of the Pirate life IIPA for 40litres 
12kg Maris Otter
1.12kg Carapills
1.4kg Wheat Malt 
Hops 
90g Centennial @60m
72g Columbus (tomahawk)@60m
81g Mosaic @20m
90 [email protected]
Dry Hop 4days
90g Simcoe 
74Columbus(tomahawk)
55 Centennial


----------



## Ballaratguy (5/6/18)

There’s also a pretty good 10lt recipe using the BrewArt beer droid


----------



## munta (5/6/18)

Ballaratguy said:


> There’s also a pretty good 10lt recipe using the BrewArt beer droid



Do you know which one? I've got a beer droid


----------



## Ballaratguy (5/6/18)

munta said:


> Do you know which one? I've got a beer droid


E1
5 x E5
X1
2 x H1
Y1
Dry hop 30gm Centennial, Riwaka 30gm, Simcoe 30gm (5 days)


----------



## munta (5/6/18)

Sweet I'll give it a try thanks


----------

